# Middle Names for Hayley & Kayleigh



## littlemiss83

Hi Ladies

We have 2 girls names picked Hayley & Kayleigh (not decided on spelling for either) can anyone think of a middle name for both that would go with McMillan?

:flower:


----------



## littlemiss83

Bump


----------



## sarah1989

Hayley Carina Rose McMillan
Hayley Colleen McMillan
Hayley Jade McMillan
Hayley Justine McMillan
Hayley Katherine McMillan
Hayley Madison McMillan
Hayley Mara McMillan
Hayley Margaret McMillan
Hayley Reese McMillan
Hayley Renee McMillan
Hayley Spencer McMillan
Hayley Theresa McMillan

Kayleigh Aaliyah McMillan
Kayleigh Alexa McMillan
Kayleigh Alyssa McMillan
Kayleigh Aurora McMillan
Kayleigh Diana McMillan
Kayleigh Dominique McMillan
Kayleigh Elena McMillan
Kayleigh Georgia McMillan
Kayleigh Irene McMillan
Kayleigh Mariah McMillan
Kayleigh Olivia McMillan
Kayleigh Raquel McMillan
Kayleigh Roxana McMillan


----------



## Jennifer01

Nicole


----------



## Sugarbaby

I think one-syllable middle names might go best: 

Rose, Mae, Grace, Eve, Belle, Starr, Jewel, Hope.


----------



## BritTeeAhhNee

Hayley Renee, Hayley Madison, Hayley Morgan
Kayleigh Nicole, Kayleigh Elaine, Kayleigh Grace


----------



## Hayley90

Mine is Hayley Ann which im not particularly keen on, but yes, 1 syllable names go best x


----------



## littlemiss83

OMG ladies thats amazing

Thanks very much

I love Rose for both names

OH is being a total fool & not helping with names...really getting on my goat.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I really like the middle name Noelle with those names.


----------



## miss.kayleigh

I am kayleigh marie x


----------



## littlemiss83

I love that too.

We have 2 pick boys names & girls names coz OH didn't want 2 find out the sex. OH is still being a prat about names, I need to catch him in the right mood or he just takes the piss. But the last twice we've spoken about it he says I should just pick

:happydance:


----------



## StarBoHo

Hayley90 said:


> Mine is Hayley Ann which im not particularly keen on, but yes, 1 syllable names go best x

I'm Hayley Ann too and am also not a fan of it, but I agree, one syllable names go best. 
I think Hayley/Kayleigh Rose is beautiful...wish I'd had that middle name!


----------



## proudmummy

I'm Kayleigh-Ann Sarah


----------



## Hayley318

I'm Hayley Michele, which is not the best middle name IMO.
People use to call me Hayley Belle..no idea why.


----------



## Kielee

Hayley Jade and Kayleigh Mai :)


----------



## ZoMo

Its nice to have the input from the OH about names but if he says its up to you I would be more than happy with that. My OH has swung from super traditional to now giving me the most 'out there' names to consider at the moment, I almost wish he would let me choose on my own!! He desperately likes one name which I can live with but desperately like another, wish I could get my own way!!!!

For Hayleigh / Kayleigh middle names I would like;

Eira (Ay-ra)
Erin
Meredith
Adrianne
Elise
Madelaine
Robyn
Eden
Jenna

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like spellings

Hailey & Kaylee

Hailey Isabelle & Kaylee Renee are nice!


----------



## HayleyJA

I'm a 'Hayley Joy'.... not keen on 'Joy' but like the idea behind it - Mum liked 1 syllable names and said that it seemed apt as I brought 'Joy' to the family!

Some lovely suggestions on this thread. Let us know what you decide - if at all?!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Haley Marie Macmillan
Kayleigh Marie Macmillan

:)


----------



## Tigerlily01

June
Jean
Jane
May
Marie...


----------



## littlemiss83

Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate your input.

I think we're swaying more towards kayleigh (spelt Kaylee) what do you think? Not spoken to OH about middle name tho. 

Really like Rose & Jade, my wee sister is called Jade she is 17 i'm thinking it would be lovely to name the baby after her do you think that wld be appropriate? 

:flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hayley Louise- that's my name ha x
I think 1 syllable middle name will sound better x


----------



## bes_

littlemiss83 said:


> Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate your input.
> 
> I think we're swaying more towards kayleigh (spelt Kaylee) what do you think? Not spoken to OH about middle name tho.
> 
> Really like Rose & Jade, my wee sister is called Jade she is 17 i'm thinking it would be lovely to name the baby after her do you think that wld be appropriate?
> 
> :flower:

Kaylee Jade is adorable and I think it's sweet that you want to name your baby after your sister. :) Best of luck. xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh kaylee jade is lovely!! And love that spelling x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Rose
Marie
Grace

:)


----------

